# Game 2: Los Angeles Clippers @ Phoenix Suns - 11/1



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 1: Wednesday, November 1st, 8:30 PM (PST - Arizona)*












*Los Angeles Clippers* 
_*(0-0)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Cassell*
<td>*Mobley*
<td>*Ross*
<td>*Brand*
<td>*Kaman*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Livingston
<td>Ewing
<td>Maggette
<td>Singleton
<td>Thomas
</table>


@


*Phoenix Suns* 
_*(0-1)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Nash*
<td>*Bell*
<td>*Marion*
<td>*Diaw*
<td>*Thomas*
<tr align=center>
<td>









<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Banks
<td>Barbosa
<td>JuJones
<td>JaJones
<td>Stoudemire
</table>​
*Game Notes* 

The Suns are coming off a rather dissapointing loss that featured a blown 19 point lead and a 35 point turnaround for the Lakers. Their defense was simply atrocious, allowing the Lakers to shoot 56% throughout the contest. They uncharacteristically turned the ball over again and again, and also managed to get pounded on the boards. In the second NBA Playoffs rematch for the Suns in as many nights, Phoenix will look to recapture their winning ways against the solid Clippers team. They will have to look like a completely different team if they want to knock off the Clippers. Tim Thomas will return in uniform to United Airways Arena for the first time since he left the Suns to sign a contract with the Clippers.

*Injuries* 

Shawn Marion is suffering from back spasms due to an injury sustained by taking a charge in a preseason game against the Lakers' Andrew Bynum, but is probable. Leandro Barbosa is nursing a hurt toe, but is probable. Corey Maggette is listed as day to day for the Clippers, while Aaron Williams will not be available for the contest.


Vegas Odds
_MGM-Mirage_

Favorite: PHO	
Point spread: _Not yet posted_​


Go Suns!​


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

We gotta get this one! It's tough because the Clippers are not going to want to lose their opener, but the Suns will have to hope that their home crowd will give them the needed lift to put together some good basketball.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Good luck to you guys, should be a great game. Can't wait to see what TT can do against his old team


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I can't wait to see how TT does. Will he step up and have another super season, or will he chill now that he has his contract?

I hope our crowd cheers TT...that guy was clutch for us last year. At times it seemed like he and Raja were the only ones who wanted to win.

We better play some interior defense if we want to win this game.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

:cheers: I just wanna see Barbosa shoot the 3 well again.. 6-8 was amazing.. 30 pts..
Somebody said something about 6th man of the year.. it just might happen..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i really want to the nash/livingston matchup...

livy was the only clip last year who seemed to be able to handle nash one-on-one...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Initially I had the Suns losing this one, but this is a must win now as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Sedd said:


> Initially I had the Suns losing this one, but this is a must win now as far as I'm concerned.


I wouldn't call this game a must win but a win we want to get under our belts...


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Starters didn't get it done straight off, but the bench has come in and played really well. Marcus Banks just flies up and down the court. Damn he is quick.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Amare looks good.

edit (at halftime): Did I say good? Because I meant amazing...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It was just awesome seeing Amare out there the first half, and playing well. Scoring around the rim with layups, and that jumper. Then we got to see that monster dunk.

I'm liking what I see from Banks as well so far. This was an awesome pick up. 

And Marion, just wow. He's playing great to start the season. I couldn't believe he made that bad pass, ran around players, and ended up getting it back. Wish they timed that lol. I swear though, people just don't understand how vital he is to a team. 



James Jones keeps playing this way, can we see Jumaine come in? I heard Jumaine had looked better shooting the ball.


Clippers are bound to go on a run. Let's keep at it, hopefully build a bigger lead. We also need to stop turning it over. We're also not even hitting 3's this game, which reminds me, those people who say we live and die by it are ignorant. There's been evidence of this for awhile now. Not just this game.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clearly an offensive foul on Barbosa. This is why I hate phoenix so much. Three free points for phoenix on a dirty elbow to Ross's throat.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If it happened, it was accident, and clearly doesn't warrant to "hate" a team. But do what you want, and live your life that way. I can't stand this place sometimes because of people like you. Always gotta complain, whine or hate when things don't go your way. However, I'm not wired that way. Blame is where it should be. Not refs, or the other team.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Clearly an offensive foul on Barbosa. This is why I hate phoenix so much. Three free points for phoenix on a dirty elbow to Ross's throat.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This new "no argue" rule is bull****.

Two phantom fouls on KT in 30 seconds plus a T for slamming the ball on the floor. *edit*

He has a right to be mad after horse **** calls!

Stern needs to stop trying to make the game more "family oriented." I want action and intensity, not the *edit* Disney on ice show.


The filter is here for a reason. No need to create new ways to get around it.

Dissonance19


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare was great. Running the floor, the shot, the body control,
the nice dunks.
Shawn and Steve sealed the deal. I also love are new bench.
Marcus and LB + Amare make us a very scary deep team.

And what did I tell you? Defense can win games for you.
That was the case tonight since the Suns shot wasn't falling.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LA-PHX BOXSCORE 



Marion 27 pts [10-18], 10 rebs, 2 stls, 2 blks

Nash 20 pts [7-9], 11 assists

Amare 15 pts [6-12], 4 rebounds, and boxscore says 34 mins but seems less than that...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Amare was great. Running the floor, the shot, the body control,
> the nice dunks.
> Shawn and Steve sealed the deal. I also love are new bench.
> Marcus and LB + Amare make us a very scary deep team.
> ...



**** yeah, I'm loving Marcus Banks. 


James Jones better get his act together soon. I want to see Jumaine, and see how he can do.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Much better game. Diaw finally came alive at the end. Amare wooo great showing, getting up and down the floor easily we will have to see how his knees hold up after back to back. Soon enough the Amare of old will be back .


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> LA-PHX BOXSCORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: 

Amare played 24 minutes. Not even close to 30+

I also want to see Jumane play, but Mike is starting to get this team
a nice 9 man rotation.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Amare played 24 minutes. Not even close to 30+
> 
> ...



Yeah, before when I posted it, it had 34. I just checked again, and said 24. They fixed it.

Well, I'm sure Jumaine will get a shot soon to see what he can do, or if James keeps it up. Probably only put him in for defense at certain times then. James that is.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> And what did I tell you? Defense can win games for you.
> That was the case tonight since the Suns shot wasn't falling.


??????????????? We shot 53.2%





Overall a great game by the Suns tonight. Our interior defense was much improved, we looked more aggressive, and Banks gave us 15 good minutes. 

I still don't like the Clippers getting 12 more shot attempts then us. We need to make an effort to keep rebounds and shot attempts equal this year if we want to win a championship.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> ??????????????? *We shot 53.2%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not by are shooting. That was simply penetration and fastbreak
layups. The three-pointers tonight weren't very good.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

holy crap amazing what a game i have no voice ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Damn, that was a great game! I'll post more thoughts later, but right now I'm still on cloud nine from that one.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Amare started dunking? wtf? i stopped watching after the first quarter cause it felt like i was watching tim duncan play.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, he had one nice running dunk. He had another one that had some thunder on it but it missed off the back of the rim. His other one wasn't that great, because he jammed it on an offensive rebound after a pretty bad miss off the backboard.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is great victory!!! I was really sceared after loosing for Lakers, because we played badly. Now ur players, who played first match bad, played really great against Clippers. I dind't saw this game, but now I downloading torent and I will watch what was good and what bad... Diaw, Amare, Marion and Nashe played really great. It is good that Amare played better, because he is my favourite player and I believe that he will do things better and better. So now we have to concentrate for another matcg. GO SUNS!!!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Feeling really nice about now. Great effort on D!!

Raja and Kurt are coming along slowly, but they will be fine as we proceed.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> His other one wasn't that great, because he jammed it on an offensive rebound after a pretty bad miss off the backboard.


That is the old Barkley trick.

All in all though happy with this game. For obvious reasons. They looked alot more relaxed and comfortable out there then they did on opening night. A little slow to start but things picked up when Amare and Barbosa came in on of the bench at the 7min mark. Then again when Banks came in. 

Little disappointed with JR and Kurt performance. Kurt was obviously struggling out there due to picking up fouls early on, but 2 pts and 4 boards in twelve minutes with 6 fouls. Ouch! And JR only up 2 shots in almost 9 minutes. He needs to come in for his limited minutes and just put up the ball or he will find himslef in moving further down the bench.

Amare looked great in his 15 minutes during the first half but seemed to be off a bit when he came back in the 2nd. And nearly all of those stats are from that first 15mins.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> That is the old Barkley trick.
> 
> All in all though happy with this game. For obvious reasons. They looked alot more relaxed and comfortable out there then they did on opening night. A little slow to start but things picked up when Amare and Barbosa came in on of the bench at the 7min mark. Then again when Banks came in.
> 
> ...


JR played some decent defense, other than falling for Cassell's fakes. I love Kurt though, and he did play well. It's easier to see when you're at the game and can watch him play off the ball. He was fighting on every play, keeping his man out of the lane. 4 rebounds in 12 minutes is solid production. There were a couple bogus calls on him, but other than that I'll take the fouls that Kurt commits because it's part of doing what he has to do to keep his man out of the lane.

Yeah, Amare looked tired in that second half. Boris Diaw looked like he was having some trouble getting up and down the court. D'Antoni started screaming at him big time. The arena was quiet right then and I could hear him from across the court. He was telling him to stop casually jogging up and down the court. Haha, Diaw busted a full sprint the next play.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Amares lookin pretty good. That slam he put down, that was awesome. Marion played fantastic...he got like 3 blocks in one play I remember.

Good things to come.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> JR played some decent defense, other than falling for Cassell's fakes. I love Kurt though, and he did play well. It's easier to see when you're at the game and can watch him play off the ball. He was fighting on every play, keeping his man out of the lane. 4 rebounds in 12 minutes is solid production. There were a couple bogus calls on him, but other than that I'll take the fouls that Kurt commits because it's part of doing what he has to do to keep his man out of the lane.
> 
> Yeah, Amare looked tired in that second half. Boris Diaw looked like he was having some trouble getting up and down the court. D'Antoni started screaming at him big time. The arena was quiet right then and I could hear him from across the court. He was telling him to stop casually jogging up and down the court. Haha, Diaw busted a full sprint the next play.


Ya the fouls seemed to be getting to Kurt, and there were some really bad calls there against him. his defensive production is what I would expect, although more minutes would have been nice, but....the fouls negated that.

Both Diaw and Bell seemed to be a little sluggish out there. Probably just a conditioning thing which will work itself out here in the next week or two.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> a nice 9 man rotation.


And imagine if we got J-Rose. We'd have to trade JR but hey, it's J-Rose.

Last night I was loving Nash and Marion doing what they do. BUT what I really loved was Diaw's jumpshot. I saw it developing last year but it's really up there now. That shot grafting with his skills will make him an allstar... and soon.

I liked Banks last night. I can't even imagine having to defend against a Barbosa and Banks fast break with players like Nash, Marion, Stoudemire, and Diaw there too. It's just sick. While Banks got dominated by Cassell backing him down... that's expected.

I think we should start Stoudemire soon. It looks like he's ready. I'm not sure if that means KT starts, but having KT, Starbosa, Banks, JR, and the chance at J-Rose off the bench with a starting lineup consisting of 4 potential all-stars... just wow.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to somejewishdude:

I think that we needn't J-Rose, because his nervous player and in Suns there are no nervous players, so we should find another better... And don't forget for next season we probably will got great draft pick, of course if Atlanta don't get one 1-3 picks, because these picks are svaed. In 2008 there are no saved picks...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to somejewishdude:
> 
> I think that we needn't J-Rose, because his nervous player and in Suns there are no nervous players, so we should find another better... And don't forget for next season we probably will got great draft pick, of course if Atlanta don't get one 1-3 picks, because these picks are svaed. In 2008 there are no saved picks...


Hey welcome to the boards (actual greeting... no sarcasm intended). First off instead of saying "to: ___" you can go to someone's post and click quote on the bottom right of their post.

You are 100% right. We really don't need J-Rose... We'd actually be better without him (Steve Nash must be having a headache trying to work out this new rotation [including Amare]). I just like him because he's cocky. I love cocky players...

Actually I want to see what JR (James Jones) does this year. Reggie Miller's prodigy has potential. While he hasn't been stroking it, I remember last year in the playoffs he was making a bunch of great hustle plays.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> Hey welcome to the boards (actual greeting... no sarcasm intended). First off instead of saying "to: ___" you can go to someone's post and click quote on the bottom right of their post.
> 
> You are 100% right. We really don't need J-Rose... We'd actually be better without him (Steve Nash must be having a headache trying to work out this new rotation [including Amare]). I just like him because he's cocky. I love cocky players...
> 
> Actually I want to see what *JR (James Jones)* does this year. Reggie Miller's prodigy has potential. While he hasn't been stroking it, I remember last year in the playoffs he was making a bunch of great hustle plays.



i was going crazy trying to figure out who "jr" was, everyone was refering to a "jr" and i know almost everyone's initials, but couldn't find a "jr". thanks...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> i was going crazy trying to figure out who "jr" was, everyone was refering to a "jr" and i know almost everyone's initials, but couldn't find a "jr". thanks...


No problem. I had to ask myself...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UVvw2MS_ztg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UVvw2MS_ztg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Oh my....that was funny.


----------

